# ******* photo shoot?!?!



## kycountry (Jan 26, 2012)

Ever wonder what it looks like when a semi-pro photographer raids a ******* family outing??

Gum boots and camo optional...


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

fantastic family !!!!!


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

Lookin' good! If you are gonna make the list, better to do it in style.


----------



## kycountry (Jan 26, 2012)

Awnry Abe said:


> Lookin' good! If you are gonna make the list, better to do it in style.


I'm sure I've been on that list a long time lol

:runforhills:


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I love it!


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

This is so great I have no words!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Wonderful. I love the photo on the porch. But it is all stunning. And your lady has the prettiest hair. Rest of you are not bad either.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Fun work.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice looking family!


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

I think that's awesome ! I especially love the cigarette !! Makes for great memories !


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

look normal to me where are the red necks


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> look normal to me where are the red necks



*Us* ******** *are* normal.:grin:


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

And No pink cammo.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm the weirdo in this group who has no problem bucking the flow. Keep that in mind and recognize that I mean no harm but will express myself.

Camo, the new required business suit in the country.

Although it looks like a nice family, with everyone dressed in the newish camo it comes off to me much more as "statement" clothing (which can be donned by any wanna-be city slicker who doesn't know how to milk a bull) than what I would consider authentic. If there was an individual or two in the group wearing a wool or flannel shirt with some wear, a barn coat or some other idiosyncratic clothing, it would make me a lot more comfortable. Being someone who highly values individuality, when a group or family all don the same apparel I quickly get weirded out and start thinking of Stepford Wives and Brown Shirts and cults. It isn't just camo, I recently saw a campaign photo of a family with forced smiles and every female with the same type of bow in her hair that made me want to rush to the polls and vote against that candidate.

As I said at the beginning, I'm weird about this. If you like the warm fuzzies of being in a camo social group, fine.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Harry Chickpea said:


> I'm the weirdo in this group who has no problem bucking the flow. Keep that in mind and recognize that I mean no harm but will express myself.
> 
> Camo, the new required business suit in the country.
> 
> ...



Maybe that was the "before hunting" picture??


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

What a gorgeous family, and I love that dawg. I want it.


----------



## kycountry (Jan 26, 2012)

Harry Chickpea said:


> I'm the weirdo in this group who has no problem bucking the flow. Keep that in mind and recognize that I mean no harm but will express myself.
> 
> Camo, the new required business suit in the country.
> 
> ...


I've actually tried replying to this multiple times... first 2 while cussing a little, 3rd time feeling pity with a chuckle.. So I'll try a 4th time to make it informative without passing judgement......

Camo is indeed my business suit. Ending about 30 minutes before these photos were taken, 11 squirrels got to see the business end of those old rusty guns in the photos... Treed by that old red dog that not only can pose pretty good for a picture, but also knows how to earn his keep.. Those "fake" smiles could be caused by knowing we're having squirrel, biscuit, and gravy in the morning too. But I can't say for sure.. 

As far as wool goes, it's great for keeping you warm and dry, But as it wicks sweat away it also releases massive amounts of human scent into the air. In my opinion, that makes it useless in a hunting environment. 

If I was really trying to make a "statement", I wouldn't filtered the pics as hard as I did. Nor would I removed the pistol and knife from my belt but that's another story all together. 

I've been called a lot of things, but a wanna-be city slicker is diffidently a new one to me. Ever since my white little butt came out into this cold world I've been climbing these hills and hollers chasing critters.. I cut my teeth on gunpowder and bullets. The little riffle my wife is holding in the first picture was my Christmas present when I was 7. 

As far as being a "cult", were not too bad as long as you don't mess with my woman, my kids, or my dogs...

I'll throw out an invite to anyone that wants to pack a bag and follow in my foot steps but I'll warn you it better be lite.... You can milk the bull while your here, but I'm not holding the bucket.. I'll stick to the cows...


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

kycountry I just love you! I'm grinning ear to ear at that reply. With a pall mall between my fingers, lol.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Nice looking family and critters! Yum, squirrel, that is good pan fried in a cast iron skillet.

Now as to pink camo. I kind of like it! My mother was always trying to put me in pink, I used to hate it. Blue, whether on jeans, t-shirt or on a gun barrell was more my style.....and they say deer are colorblind so the pink means I guess one can be a bit girlie. 

Those photos captured some moments of what looks like a lovely family on a beautiful day.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

kycountry, glad your first two responses got lost.  You read too much in and take it much more personally than I ever intended. I distrust regimentation of any sort (based on personal history), as there is an implication that one person is doing a lot of thinking for an entire group or holding enough influence that individuality isn't high on the agenda. 

Yes, I have had to wear business suits and company supplied apparel, and the minute I could doff them I did. If you ever had to work in the initial era of polyester uniforms, you might be as averse to them as I.

I noted that it is a PERSONAL response. Others likely don't hold it, nor if they do are they brash enough to say anything. I do, in part because I still can.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Why am I reminded of that Tommy Lee Jones line, "This _is_ my happy face"?  Nice family pics, and gorgeous dog.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

kycountry.......i am glad you joined here....love seeing all you do and share with us here.


----------



## kycountry (Jan 26, 2012)

Harry Chickpea said:


> kycountry, glad your first two responses got lost.  You read too much in and take it much more personally than I ever intended. I distrust regimentation of any sort (based on personal history), as there is an implication that one person is doing a lot of thinking for an entire group or holding enough influence that individuality isn't high on the agenda.
> 
> Yes, I have had to wear business suits and company supplied apparel, and the minute I could doff them I did. If you ever had to work in the initial era of polyester uniforms, you might be as averse to them as I.
> 
> I noted that it is a PERSONAL response. Others likely don't hold it, nor if they do are they brash enough to say anything. I do, in part because I still can.


Edited to give someone the benefit of doubt.......... ..


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

While I understood what Harry meant, and didn't think it was meant as judgement, I knew as I was reading it that if that was my family pics, I prolly woulda had a :grumble: uh.. poor reaction.

I've read enough of Harry's posts to know he's not a slammer of innocents.

I think a case of expressing an opinion that's fine, but shared within a not-so-great scenario.

The internet is weird. I refrain from pics because they just seem so personal. and like.. "nekkid" in a way. :hrm: So easy to comment on pics and have it taken in a way not intended.

I'm also not a fan of gratuitous insincere facebook type comments of "oh how pretty" unless I truly mean it. So my post earlier was sincere!

Cordial respones from both. I hope KY and Harry stay okie doke. I love all my pallies here and the fun and useful input.


On another note!............... this thread makes me think it would be fun to start a thread of pics from all of us, showing funny weird ******* stuff we do, 'cause you all know we are a make-it-do resourceful bunch. And we would have some doozies. Mine, of course would not show my face LOL cause like I said, pics on the internet make me feel exposed and vulnerable in an uncool way. :shrug:


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I do wish all the best to kycountry and family. I try to look beyond the clothes (no, not THAT way- git yer mind outta the gutter  ) to the people. I know folks find dressing everyone the same can be fun. I don't, but to fully explain why would be too long and also get into areas that aren't anyone's business.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

You guys are the real deal. . Thanks for sharing!


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

Oh - the picture of you and your pup and daughter on the porch...I love her boots!!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

tab said:


> Nice looking family and critters! Yum, squirrel, that is good pan fried in a cast iron skillet.
> 
> Now as to pink camo. I kind of like it! My mother was always trying to put me in pink, I used to hate it. Blue, whether on jeans, t-shirt or on a gun barrell was more my style.....and they say deer are colorblind so the pink means I guess one can be a bit girlie.
> 
> Those photos captured some moments of what looks like a lovely family on a beautiful day.


Ya, my pink cammo comment was just my frustration at seeing so much while looking for pretty fabric with roses on it(recently for a quilt). Zero,none,notta. Glad I had bought enough years back when I saw it.


----------



## SouthBrookFarm (Jan 29, 2003)

I'm not a hunter, but I believe that every time I've seen hunters around here, they were wearing camo clothing, so the clothing in the pics seemed perfectly normal to me. (One of my daughters chose to wear camo to middle school almost every day for a while, too). Back in the day, my Dad and older brothers wore whatever warm clothes they had available when they went squirrel hunting - don't know if camo was sold in stores then, but if it was, my mother wouldn't have bought it unless it was really cheap. I loved the pics and think you all are a nice-looking family, kycountry. I have a pic of a similar house where my parents lived soon after they got married .... I would say my house looks like that under the vinyl siding that the previous owner installed ... except that I have a concrete porch.


----------

